# Colored Citrate of Magnesium



## privvydigger (Oct 8, 2015)

I've put two embossed clear C of M in the collection of local coal region bottles. I've never seen a colored one from around here. Or anywhere for that matter.  This was a surprise. Thought I'd share it with you. Second Ward Pharmacy J.W.Smith Mauch Chunk, Pa. I call it emerald green and sweet. Enjoy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm afraid that there are no images...


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 8, 2015)

My pics are always to big here. And since I use my phone now well can't edit


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 8, 2015)

My pics are always to big here. And since I use my phone now well can't edit


----------



## botlguy (Oct 8, 2015)

Too bad, I would like to see the colored Citrate. The city name has always fascinated me, I would REALLY like to have a 1/2 ounce pharmacy from Mauch Chunk in my collection, heck, I would even go up to one ounce for that one.    Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

I will PM you with my email. Send me them, and I'll post them here.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 8, 2015)

Sent you pics Spirit Bear thx
Enjoy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

An embossed, bailed, and-- obviously-- colored blob-style bottle. Rectangular plate-mold with diamond surrounding embossing?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

Second pic of his bottle. ^The shape is very interesting. Overall, a very nice bottle.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 8, 2015)

yes , I have seen these before . there from pharmacy's 1880s 1890s .


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 9, 2015)

This color??


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 9, 2015)

This color??


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure what you mean?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure what you mean?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure what you mean?


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is a green citrate on eBay.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow sweet for sure collectable


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a citrate from Stockton with the bail and wire and in that color, valued at about 40.00 bucks, so they are valuable.......Andy


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 10, 2015)

Picture??


----------

